# Pulling Fur Two Weeks into Pregnancy?



## Sav (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi! 

My doe is 7 months old, a first timer, and my buck is 6 months old (also a first timer). He has been very not “into” breeding (he would only lay next to the does, showed no interest). So, I left my Doe with him for two weeks and pulled her out. She was removed from him last week on Friday. When I went to breed him to another doe, to test whether or not his interest had spiked, he bred immediately. So my initial thoughts are that the original doe is pregnant, however, has begun pulling hair today? 

Any prior times they’ve been together, they were watched and he had no successful fall offs (and very few attempts to mate).


----------



## zuppa (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi! So what date was first day you left her with him?
That could be a fake pregnancy they usually start nesting on day 17 and lasts a couple days. Or she just an early bird and will build it and then will keep it or destroy it and will build a new one closer to date.
They usually start nesting day 27 or after that but if it's first time for her maybe she's just a bit lost?
What day is today since they were first time left together?


----------



## Sav (Oct 22, 2019)

They were put together on the 10th! So, today would be day 12 (so, I actually left them together for only a week, I guess aha). As soon as she was put back into her hutch, she began nest building, pushing her hay into smaller nests (I’ll attach a picture; she’s made what looks like two nests, and pulled a handful of fur, but no more since this afternoon). And, only today did she pull fur. 

The only issue that may concern me is that tomorrow is a kindling date for one of my other does, and I’m unsure whether or not I threw these two together for an attempt that same week? If I did, then I don’t believe there were fall offs, but? I don’t entirely believe it is the “real deal”, only because after hours have passed, she has yet to pull any additional fur?


----------



## zuppa (Oct 22, 2019)

Gestation period is normally 31 days so you shouldn't expect babies before day 27! 
Day 12 is too early, even if she's really pregnant (I would expect that if they were together for one week, but they are both quite young, maybe she's just not pregnant), maybe she's just impressed by being so close to a male and that's why she started nesting when you removed her. Or she is pregnant but think it is already time to pull fur as it's her first time. 
If you want to try rebreeding her right now just see how she reacts if she accepts him or lungs at him. If she's pregnant she won't accept him most likely. 

Keep us updated


----------



## Sav (Oct 22, 2019)

Just put them together as a tester, and she immediately started squeaking, hopping back and forth, and going after him when he came near her? So much so that he didn’t really get a chance to do anything, more or less his presence seemed to distress her? 

I’m not really sure, as it’s very much so confused me, haha. I guess the only true tell-tell sign will come with patience? I assume if nothing presents itself in another two weeks, that rebreeding may be necessary?


----------



## zuppa (Oct 22, 2019)

So maybe she's just got confused and started nesting early, she won't give birth on day 12 definitely so you will have to wait for another couple weeks anyway.


----------



## zuppa (Oct 22, 2019)

I just saw your other thread I thought this is your first litter but you had another one in August, just wondering how many litters did you have previously and how many kits survived of them? Are your rabbits all outdoor or indoor and why do you breed them is that for shows or for pets or else?


----------



## Sav (Oct 22, 2019)

I’ve had two litters previously. And, my buns are outside, though are not in the “traditional” breeding cages. Of the two, one was successful (I have one proven doe, one that had a failed litter, and this gal). I currently have three does and two bucks, all of which are outside in hutches (48” long), with mostly wood floors (with the exception of a 20” x 20” wire area to push poop through for easier clean up). I’ve been hoping to get into showing, which is my purpose, yes!


----------



## majorv (Oct 22, 2019)

With first timers you never know. We had one build a nest during the 2nd week of pregnancy. She then tore it up and ate the hay...did this twice. She did kindle but had them on the wire so we lost them. She was a good mom to her future litters though.

When breeding it’s important to write down each attempted breeding, with dates. If you plan to show and possibly sell any to other breeders down the road, accurate records are important.

Based on the way your doe acted when you put the buck in, it’s safer to assume she’s pregnant.


----------



## JenGibs (Oct 23, 2019)

Sav said:


> I’ve had two litters previously. And, my buns are outside, though are not in the “traditional” breeding cages. Of the two, one was successful (I have one proven doe, one that had a failed litter, and this gal). I currently have three does and two bucks, all of which are outside in hutches (48” long), with mostly wood floors (with the exception of a 20” x 20” wire area to push poop through for easier clean up). I’ve been hoping to get into showing, which is my purpose, yes!


Do these bunnies get additional exercise time? That space is not nearly big enough to house them all the time.


----------



## Sav (Oct 23, 2019)

@majorv Thank you! I’m very much so hoping that this gal turns out to be a good mother! And, I do plan to keep records of birth dates/such, as well as when he was placed with her long term. However, didn’t think to mark down when there was no fall off, as I considered it to be a miss? I’m assuming it would be best to keep track of all potential dates just for certainty? 

@JenGibs I am very aware, yes, and do allow each bun additional hours of exercise in a larger pen as well, when it’s not rainy/mucky outside, which I built! I do my best to take the best care I can of my buns, and did loads of research prior to deciding to get into breeding. Being that I am newer, and am now experiencing things first hand, I do like to check with things that may not be able to be found online/textbooks.


----------



## majorv (Oct 24, 2019)

Sav said:


> @majorv Thank you! I’m very much so hoping that this gal turns out to be a good mother! And, I do plan to keep records of birth dates/such, as well as when he was placed with her long term. However, didn’t think to mark down when there was no fall off, as I considered it to be a miss? I’m assuming it would be best to keep track of all potential dates just for certainty?




Yes, we bred our buck to a fellow breeder’s doe. Four times we tried...the buck mounted but never fell off. We assumed it failed. Low and behold 31 days later she had a litter of kits! We learned it was best not to assume!


----------



## Sav (Oct 26, 2019)

Updating everyone! Today she’s had a hay stache, and has pulled more fur. Still not completely 100% she’s pregnant, but still not gonna put her with the buck again for another 2 -3 weeks to be certain!


----------



## zuppa (Oct 26, 2019)

Well it's still too early i's day 15 since she ha her first contact with a male so you can expect babies between 10th and 18th November I guess


----------



## Sav (Oct 26, 2019)

I know! My current guess is that if she is pregnant, she’s building her nest very early! I’m definitely not expecting babies tomorrow, or the week following. If no babies follow in 2-3 weeks, then I’ll assume it was a false pregnancy!


----------



## Anakei (Oct 28, 2019)

This happened to my doe. Her first pregnancy she didn't build a nest until 2 days before her due date. This time we mated her with a new buck who didn't know which end was which! he had several attempts and didn't fall off so we assumed he didn't do the job. 10 days later she started to pull fur and dig holes in her run and we thought this was a false pregnancy as the buck was so inept. I didn't put her back with the buck as the weather (spring here) was still wet and cold so I didn't think waiting a month would hurt. 2 days before the supposed due date she built a great nest and pulled yet more fur and then gave birth to 7 healthy kits bang on time.
So the moral is don't assume the buck didn't manage the job because he didn't fall off, and not all early nests are from false pregnancies! Fingers crossed for you ( and mum!)


----------



## Sav (Nov 23, 2019)

Here to update and let everyone know that she was not pregnant! I assume this was only a false pregnancy, but fingers crossed for her next breeding (will hopefully take place next week).


----------

